# Natures snow-gauge



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Natures own snow-gauge:










Thought this was cool when I found it. Amazing difference from last year till now.

-DallanC


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Now that’s cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

That's one tall beaver


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'll admit that one took me a while to understand.


----------

